# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2011



## Gilmet (1 Set 2011 às 00:03)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2011 às 00:04)

Inicio o mês com chuva fraca e 17,9ºC.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão nos 1008 hPa.

[hoje não consegui abrir o seguimento às 00:00, que me perdoem. A luz faltou e só regressou agora. ]


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 00:28)

Belos primeiros minutos de Setembro e já conto em meia hora com 5,0mm acumulados


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 00:33)

Eu á espera de muita chuva para esta madrugada..Aparece-me nevoeiro/neblina...Actualmente nevoeiro rápido, em dissipação..


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 00:40)

Continua a cair moderada sem pausas e já vou com 6,4mm desde as 00h


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 00:57)

Por aqui primeiros 0.5mm do dia.

19.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 00:58)

E já vou com 8,2mm de chuva nesta primeira hora de Setembro muito bom!! 11,6mm até agora este evento aqui.

18,6ºC, 97%Hr, 1007,4hpa e vento moderado


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 01:10)

Trovoada nem vê-la


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 01:16)

Aguaceiro forte mas de pouca dura, 1.5mm.


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 01:25)

E já cá cantam 11,0mm desde as 00h


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 01:31)

3.0mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2011 às 01:49)

Já com 3,8 mm acumulados.

Setembro inicia-se chuvoso e fresco.


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 01:50)

Para já tenho uns míseros 0.9mm


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 01:52)

A chuva abrandou por agora e acumulei até agora no dia de hoje 12,6mm e rajada máxima de 45km/h


----------



## squidward (1 Set 2011 às 02:30)

Bela forma de começar o mês... e mais


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 02:48)

Já vou com 4mm


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 04:36)

Chuva fraca e persistente.
Está nisto há horas a fio.

A estação de Caneças segue com 3,6mm hoje e terminou com 12,2mm ontem. (Horas UTC).


----------



## lsalvador (1 Set 2011 às 08:16)

Tomar neste momento conta ja com 39.6mm  desde a meia noite e Constância conta com 44.2mm  e Abrantes 18mm


----------



## jpalhais (1 Set 2011 às 08:17)

Onde está a chuva e trovoada que se previa para hoje ?  
Pareçe que é mais um flop...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 08:19)

Concordo jpalhais vai ser mais uma desilusão


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 08:24)

O dia ainda nem vai a meio e já se queixam? E eu estou sempre a dizer, previsão é antever o que vai acontecer, poderá suceder-se, ou não, as tempestades são sempre uma incógnita.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 08:25)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar neste momento conta ja com 39.6mm  desde a meia noite e Constância conta com 44.2mm  e Abrantes 18mm





jpalhais disse:


> Onde está a chuva e trovoada que se previa para hoje ?
> Pareçe que é mais um flop...





MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Concordo jpalhais vai ser mais uma desilusão



Interessante o seguimento desta conversa. Um "flop" 44,2 mm no primeiro dia de Setembro em Constância  Mas ainda mais perto do jpalhais, mais um flop a EMA de Marisol levar 21,1 mm.

Resumindo, muitos locais em 8 horas de Setembro já passaram a precipitação espectável para o mês todo. Sem dúvida que é um flop 

Cuidem-se...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 08:25)

mas pelo que vejo no radar, estou a ficar desanimado


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 08:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas pelo que vejo no radar, estou a ficar desanimado



Mas que raio de radar tens tu aí? Se falas do do IM tens células por todo o lado.

Só chorões. "Quanto mais choram menos chuvam"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 08:33)

aqui na minha zona apenas não está nenhuma célula significativa, apenas uma na zona de beja que não deve afectar serpa


----------



## jpalhais (1 Set 2011 às 08:54)

Pronto , não batam mais , flop aqui em Almada , pois está uma manhã com muito bom aspecto e de noite pelo que me apercebi não se passou nada.
Nem vento está ...

PS : essa EMA da Marisol deve ter sido alguém que la foi despejar água...


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 09:14)

Já pairam os corvos por aqui e tão cedo!!!
Aqui a madrugada rendeu *18,0mm* muito bom!!

Mínima de 17,9ºC

Agora céu muito nublado e 19,3ºC a rajada máxima até agora foi de 47km/h


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2011 às 09:29)

Por hoje não me pareçe o litoral tenha muita animação, só mesmo o interior terá aguaçeiros e trovoadas isto no meu dizer!!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2011 às 09:58)

O que se passa é que isto tem sido composto por pequenas células que se formam e que depois vão dão água em sitios especificos !!

Por exemplo ontem até á hora que me fui deitar reparei que de média o pessoal pelo menos desta zona estava com cerca de 5 mm, salvo alguém em Almada e arredores e mesmo Sintra que estavam com quase 10 mm.

Hoje qual não foi o mesmo espanto que reparei que Lisboa com Gago Coutinho estava já com cerca de 16 mm e provavelmente os vizinhos estavam com cerca de 5 mm !!


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 09:59)

Há pessoal a queixar-se mas olhem que eu apenas tenho 3mm acumulados 

Façam como eu esperem o dia ainda agora começou!

Ri-me imenso com vocês a discutirem o "flop"  HotSop "Cuidem-se"


----------



## Aurélio (1 Set 2011 às 10:06)

mortagua disse:


> Há pessoal a queixar-se mas olhem que eu apenas tenho 3mm acumulados
> 
> Façam como eu esperem o dia ainda agora começou!
> 
> Ri-me imenso com vocês a discutirem o "flop"  HotSop "Cuidem-se"



Neste momento e apenas tem momento o unico sitio que aparentemente e digo aparentemente foi um flop é a zona norte ou litoral norte ... isto de acordo com as estações (pouicas do IM que consultei) e por aquilo que vi ....

Não fiquem desiludidos e aproveitem o evento dado que depois não vêem nada tão cedo (previsão a 15 dias ) !!

Sinceramente duvido que hoje alguém no litoral veja alguma coisa ... parece-me que as células formar-se-ão agora mais pela tarde em especial no interior tal como no dia de amanhã !!


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 10:07)

jpalhais disse:


> PS : essa EMA da Marisol deve ter sido alguém que la foi despejar água...



Charneca da Caparica - 20,1 mm
Almada - 15,2 mm

São mais algumas em que alguém foi "despejar água". Eu desconfio do S. Pedro


----------



## Lousano (1 Set 2011 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de chuva persistente acumulou uns belos 18,0mm.

Neste momento céu encoberto e 18,8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2011 às 10:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Sinceramente duvido que hoje alguém no litoral veja alguma coisa ... parece-me que as células formar-se-ão agora mais pela tarde em especial no interior tal como no dia de amanhã !!



Tenho algumas dúvidas Aurélio... Por um lado o ECM mostra o que afirmas coma instabilidade a concentrar-se mais no interior. Por outro lado o ALADIN volta a mostrar algo que já vem inalterado desde ontem... Uma faixa de forte instabilidade praticamente a cruzar o território horizontalmente na zona centro. Por exemplo (e puxando a brasa à sardinha) para Coimbra a ideia é reforçada pelo gfs para as 18h com valores de CAPE e LI muito favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e, acima de tudo, valores de temperatura a 500hPa a descerem consideravelmente o que poderá indicar queda de granizo ou saraiva... Esperar por próximas saídas e sobretudo continuar a seguir o satélite... estas situações têm sempre o seu quê de imprevisibilidade.


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 10:31)

Tempo escuro e 20.4ºC


----------



## shli30396 (1 Set 2011 às 10:35)

A depressão deve seguir agora lentamente para cima de nós. Actualmente a banda mais activa da frente vem de sudoeste, mas está a entrar já pelo golfo de Cádiz. Sendo assim penso que só o interior alentejano, Algarve e oeste de Espanha é que devem ter mais alguma animação. A não ser que se formem células do nada com o CAPE a ajudar. Para o litoral penso que é para esquecer daqui para a frente, pelo menos é o que diz o HIRLAM.

*14:00  1 Sep*





Por esta imagem há alguma precipitação intensa a atravessar o território continental, mas como vem de sul/sudoeste, penso que o litoral norte e centro pouco verão. Espero enganar-me.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Set 2011 às 10:39)

esta imagem é muito animadora mas nao me parece que isso vá acontecer pelos menos olhando para o radar nao parece


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 10:39)

shli30396 disse:


> Por esta imagem há alguma precipitação intensa a atravessar o território continental, mas como vem de sul/sudoeste, penso que o litoral norte e centro pouco verão. Espero enganar-me.



Também eu espero...

Tempo sereno para já! Pode ser que consiga ainda ter alguma coisa!! tenho fé!


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2011 às 10:43)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 16.2ºC
Agora 18.1ºC

Acumulou 18 mm esta noite


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 11:20)

Pequena célula em formação mesmo perto de mim, e parece vir para aqui vou ver o que me trás. Vê-se bem uma pequena faixa com "mini" células...

Estão 18.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2011 às 11:27)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 18h00 de ontem e as 06h00 de hoje:

Lisbon (105 m) 35.0 mm 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 32.0 mm 
Montijo (11 m) 22.0 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2011 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de aguaceiros, que renderam *6mm*. O evento segue assim com um acumulado de *18,2mm*. 

De momento, 21,3ºC em rápida subida. Humidade nos 85% e pressão a 1009 hPa.

O vento sopra fraco, e o céu encontra-se povoado por Cumulus e Cumulus Congestus.

Mínima de *16,8ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 11:49)

Boa rega na grande Lisboa.

*Últimas 24h*, estações do WU.

*Margem norte:*
29,4mm - Portela
27,6mm - Moscavide
24,9mm - Amadora (Damaia)
18,3mm - Mira-Sintra
17,3mm - Caneças
17,0mm - Amadora (Venteira)
16,5mm - Parede (Cascais)
15,0mm - Barcarena (Oeiras)
13,7mm - Cais do Sodré
11,2mm - Queluz
10,2mm - Nova-Oeiras (Oeiras)

*Margem sul:*
29,0mm - Charneca da Caparica
25,1mm - Aroeira (Marisol)
24,9mm - Almada (Sra. da Piedade)
21,6mm - Várzea, Setúbal
20,0mm - Corroios, Seixal
19,1mm - Benavente, Santarém
13,7mm - Moita

*Synops (Das 6h às 6h)*
35,3mm - G.Coutinho
32,6mm - Geofísico
22,0mm - Montijo


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2011 às 11:57)

Céu muito escuro a oeste!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2011 às 12:02)

AnDré disse:


> Boa rega na grande Lisboa.
> 
> *Últimas 24h*, estações do WU.
> 
> ...



E desde as 0h estão acumulados 12,4 mm.

O sol volta a aparecer por entre as nuvens e a esta hora ainda está uma humidade bastante elevada, 71 %.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 12:41)

Pela margem sul, parecem estar-se a formar células no mar..Vamos ver.. 

Actualmente muitos cumulnimbus visiveis..Branquinhos


----------



## NfrG (1 Set 2011 às 12:51)

Bom dia

O que consigo ver da janela do meu quarto: céu pouco nublado.
Nas traseiras: nuvens escuríssimas que até fazem lembrar aqueles programas sobre tempestades dos EUA.


----------



## João Esteves (1 Set 2011 às 12:55)

Boa Tarde,

Foi sem dúvida uma noite com alguma actividade (29.5 mm de acumulado total ). Já superou as minhas expectativas no que respeita a precipitação e parece que ainda lá vem mais qq coisa !

Trovoada é que nem vê-la...


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 12:58)

Está uma célula para os lados de Sintra a crescer a uma grande velocidade.
Aspecto da mesma há instantes.


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2011 às 13:03)

Passou-me completamente ao lado, mas aproximam-se células de sodoeste


----------



## squidward (1 Set 2011 às 13:05)

AnDré disse:


> Está uma célula para os lados de Sintra a crescer a uma grande velocidade.
> Aspecto da mesma há instantes.



Essa célula tem cá um aspecto

Por aqui apenas céu muito Nublado, mas a madrugada foi só de chuva.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 13:10)

Actualmente tenho os olhos em 4 pontos:


A SW está negro.


A Este está completamente cinzento de chuva forte.


A Oeste bonitos Cumulunimbus !


No Satélite ve-se novas células a caminho.


----------



## Rainy (1 Set 2011 às 13:13)

A Oeste bonitos Cumulunimbus !

Esses bonitos cumulunimbos estam estáticos e pareçem ser de base ALTA


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 13:14)

Rainy disse:


> A Oeste bonitos Cumulunimbus !
> 
> Esses bonitos cumulunimbos estam estáticos e pareçem ser de base ALTA



Aqui nota-se que estão a evoluir..


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2011 às 13:21)

O Sat24 mostra descargas eléctricas na zona de Lisboa 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 13:26)

Os cumulunimbos estão a rebentar!  Alguém me pode dizer o sentido das nuvens, para que direcção elas se dirigem?

Estão 19.5ºC e temperatura muito instável...


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 13:33)

Da célula que apresentei em cima resultou um trovão e meia dúzia de pedras de granizo. 

O grosso da precipitação passou a norte.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2011 às 13:34)

Boas,

Bonitas formações que se avistam... muito fotogenicas.

Parece que vamos ter uma tarde animada!!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (1 Set 2011 às 13:41)

A Este está mesmo negro  e a Norte avisto cumulunimbos


----------



## kikofra (1 Set 2011 às 13:43)

Aqui estou eu de volta depois de mais de tres meses de ausencia.

Neste momento ceu nublado


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 13:46)

Se eu sou uma ave agourenta então não sei o que muitos são por aqui 

As células irão nascer e crescer devido ao que? Aquecimento diurno. Vocês estavam a chorar logo de manhã... Em lisboa já ha convectividade, um bocado mais a Sueste também já há, estão a nascer agora muitas células... isso é falta de sono.

___

Bem por aqui sigo já com 10mm acumulados.
Neste momento não chove, 21.0ºC e 83%HR.


----------



## NfrG (1 Set 2011 às 14:10)

EDIT: Chove de forma moderada, exagerei. :P


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2011 às 14:10)

AnDré disse:


> Boa rega na grande Lisboa.
> 
> *Últimas 24h*, estações do WU.
> *Margem sul:*
> ...



Bom, se der ainda para encaixar a minha aqui de Cacilhas, a precipitação acumulada das 18h de 31/8 às 06h de 1/9 foi de 27,0mm.


----------



## fhff (1 Set 2011 às 14:13)

Microburst disse:


> Bom, se der ainda para encaixar a minha aqui de Cacilhas, a precipitação acumulada das 18h de 31/8 às 06h de 1/9 foi de 27,0mm.



No mesmo período, aqui por Colares, acumulou 11,5 mm (sendo que o grosso, 7,7 mm caíram ainda durante o dia de ontem)


----------



## Goku (1 Set 2011 às 14:17)

E eu a pensar que hoje ia estar um mais chuvoso do que o de ontem e afinal de contas hoje ainda não choveu. 
Pode ser que lá para o final de tarde o panorama mude.


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 14:25)

Ainda ninguém as está a ver?


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 14:35)

Que carga de água tão grande !!! 

Fortissima chuvada acabada de cair. 13.2mm acumulados.


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 14:36)

O tempo já está a mudar, apesar de estar escuro para os lados da serra da Sicó e para os lados de Leiria mais concretamente Bidoeira...

Vou esperar por uma célula que goste de mim


----------



## Gato Preto (1 Set 2011 às 14:38)

Mamatus muito bem formados agora no Baleal.
Mais logo coloco as fotos.
Está um dia de praia fabuloso. Parece que o verão começou hoje aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 14:47)

A chuva continua a cair intensa..A trovoada ouve-se, muito longe.

PS: Trovoada bem audivel.


----------



## PDias (1 Set 2011 às 14:54)

AndréFrade disse:


> A chuva continua a cair intensa..A trovoada ouve-se, muito longe.
> 
> PS: Trovoada bem audivel.



Eu estou em Santa Iria De Azoia e vejo bem essa célula, e à pouco era bem visivel por cima da Serra da Arrábida (ou no mar) um funil a formar-se, agora vê-se tudo muito negro e também ouvi um trovão ao longe.


----------



## Lightning (1 Set 2011 às 14:57)

Detector de descargas Tempoemcorroios a enviar dados em tempo real. Consulte em: 

http://www.tempoemcorroios.com/

(Logo na Homepage, separadores "Descargas Eléctricas").


----------



## squidward (1 Set 2011 às 14:59)

por aqui o céu ameaçou, ameaçou...mas só caíram umas pinguinhas. Nem trovoadas.


----------



## cardu (1 Set 2011 às 15:01)

nas previsões do estado do tempo para hoje há notícia da possível ocorrência de tornados!!!


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 15:02)

Na Moita chove moderado a forte. Já fez subir o total do dia para 10,6 mm ... e continua a somar.


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 15:14)

cardu disse:


> nas previsões do estado do tempo para hoje há notícia da possível ocorrência de tornados!!!



Sim, é apenas uma possibilidade não quer dizer que vão mesmo ocorrer...mas todo o cuidado é pouco.

Mais logo o estado do tempo vai agravar...

Não chove e o sol já vai espreitando. 21.9ºC e 11mm.


----------



## squidward (1 Set 2011 às 15:15)

Aqui já se ouve trovoada.


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 15:22)

Aqui está muito escuro mas chuva acério ainda não caiu... 

Temperatura em queda, 19.1ºC


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2011 às 15:22)

O céu vai voltando a ficar muito carregado

Estão 24.9ºC e já não chove desde as 8 horas mais coisa menos coisa


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 15:24)

Setembro/2008 - 13,8 mm
Setembro/2009 - 3,2 mm
Setembro/2010 - 3,4 mm
*Setembro/2011 (apenas 14 Horas) - 14,8 mm*


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 15:31)

Está a cair um aguaceiro moderado com picos de forte e o acumulado de precipitação vai nos 19,4mm hoje 

20,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 15:53)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo nos últimos minutos.

Fez saltar a precipitação de hoje dos 14,8 mm para os 20,2 mm. A intensidade de precipitação chegou aos 144 mm/hr 

Ultrapassada também a barreira dos 500 mm anuais.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2011 às 15:59)

Por aqui ainda nada, a não ser as belas formações que explodem em todo o lado, e vendo so Sat24 parece que vem ai fruta direitinha á zona de Lisboa - Sintra e margem Sul...

A aguardar a festa... :assobio:


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Set 2011 às 16:01)

Boas

Por aqui neste momento, 24.4ºC e 61%HR e céu nublado.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 16:01)

Bem que raio 

Trovoada ao longe, chuva forte e fria...Esta chuva não percebo..Encontrei em 30metros aqui na Atalaia 2 pessoas caidas no chão porque escorregaram devido á forte chuva..  

Será por ainda terem sapatos de Verão ?


----------



## jotasetubal (1 Set 2011 às 16:09)

1ª trovoada em Setúbal

Edit: e agora chuva bem forte e mais uma trovoada

Pessoal com estações em Setúbal, bora lá reportar dados


----------



## hurricane (1 Set 2011 às 16:16)

Por aqui o tempo ameaça e ameaça mas chuva nem ve la! Parece que a chuva cai sempre toda a sul do tejo!


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 16:17)

Trovoada em Setúbal e chuva muito forte claro 24,2mm até agora


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Amadora,

Chove moderado e com cada pinga!!  

Parece que a festa vem ai!!


----------



## kikofra (1 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Cairam aqui a pouco uns relampagos, um até fez abanar a casa. A electricidade esteve em baixo


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 16:27)

30,4mm e um rate máximo de 135,6mm/h


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2011 às 16:29)

Querem ver que chove em toda a zona grande Lisboa menos em Linda-a-Velha, desde a madrugada que não chove o céu vai alternando entre o muito e o pouco nublado. 
São visíveis formações promissoras em vários quadrantes, trovoadas nem vê-las ou ouvi-las ainda, mas esperemos pelo desenrolar da tarde sem as choraminguices que tem havido aqui pelo fórum


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2011 às 16:34)

jotasetubal disse:


> 1ª trovoada em Setúbal
> 
> Edit: e agora chuva bem forte e mais uma trovoada
> 
> Pessoal com estações em Setúbal, bora lá reportar dados



Daqui de Almada dá para ver que a célula que está pelas bandas de Setúbal se encontra bem animada. Muitos raios, mas não se ouvem trovões. Ò pra ela!


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 16:35)

Pessoal, bem que se podem gabar eu tenho 1.6mm acumulados! 

O ultimo aguaceiro deu-me apenas 0.6mm... vi um relâmpago a sul e até agora parece tudo calmo com aguaceiros fracos... vento fraco e nuvens parecem avançar em direção a norte... 

Uma desilusão por já!


----------



## Lousano (1 Set 2011 às 16:36)

Depois de um dia agradável, aguarda-se a 2ª fase de precipitação.

Tmax:23,9ºC

Tactual:23,2ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 16:39)

Na altura da trovoada em Setúbal deu para ainda apanhar desapareceu logo de seguida e já apanhei em fase de declínio


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2011 às 16:43)

Céu bastante nublado mas nada de chuva

edit. 1º trovão ouvido


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 16:53)

Mas que grande trovão !!!!

Ribombou durante cerca de 30 segundos..Muito bom !!!


----------



## jorge1990 (1 Set 2011 às 17:01)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão, mas abafado.


----------



## shli30396 (1 Set 2011 às 17:05)

O radar do IM está a actualizar de 10 em 10 minutos  Não costumava ser de 30 em 30? De facto assim dá para acompanhar muito melhor!

De qualquer das formas, vejam o pontinho vermelho ali na zona de Alenquer. Está a despejar bem aquela célula.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Set 2011 às 17:07)

shli30396 disse:


> O radar do IM está a actualizar de 10 em 10 minutos  Não costumava ser de 30 em 30?



Já actualiza de 10 em 10 minutos há alguns meses (felizmente).

Aquela célula na zona de Alenquer pode causar alguns transtornos. Está com "mau" aspecto.


----------



## Lousano (1 Set 2011 às 17:13)

Já se ouvem trovões a Sul, vários por minuto.

Vai ser uma valente trovoada.


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 17:20)

E que festa. Tenho estado a acompanhar este tópico e falta de trovoada vocês não têm falta. Aqui no Porto nem parece que davam tempo severo, pois está céu pouco nublado e um fantástico sol. Trovoadas para aqui já não devem de vir.

Sortudos.


----------



## zejorge (1 Set 2011 às 17:22)

Boa tarde

Até agora sem trovoada, mas com 45,4 mm acumulados e uma rain rate de 102 mm/h.
Temperatura nos 18,9º, com vento fraco que está a rodar para NW 6 kmh


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 17:25)

posso fazer uma pergunta??
mesmo sendo do interior norte e centro, não posso comentar nem desejar parabéns aos nossos amigos do litoral centro??


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 17:30)

Chuva fraca e vento nulo, 18.8ºC e parece-me que a festa por aqui ainda vai demorar... trovoada anda perto mas a fugir! 


Célula a Sul está a ficar grande e nota-se bem o seu crescimento desde há meia hora


----------



## telegram (1 Set 2011 às 17:31)

Lousano disse:


> Já se ouvem trovões a Sul, vários por minuto.
> 
> Vai ser uma valente trovoada.



Aqui em Miranda ouvem-se muitos trovões.


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2011 às 17:31)

Finalmente volta a chover, se bem que fraco

O dia vai com 18.2mm


----------



## shli30396 (1 Set 2011 às 17:32)

Aquela zona ao largo da costa é uma autêntica fábrica de células. Pena que a zona de Sintra esteja no limiar da curvatura das células.  Está bom para ir à praia aqui.



ViseuWeather disse:


> posso fazer uma pergunta??
> mesmo sendo do interior norte e centro, não posso comentar nem desejar parabéns aos nossos amigos do litoral centro??



Com certeza, dependendo de como as células evoluirem para norte, talvez chegue qq coisa aí a Viseu. Ainda agora abriu a fábrica.


----------



## fhff (1 Set 2011 às 17:38)

shli30396 disse:


> Aquela zona ao largo da costa é uma autêntica fábrica de células. Pena que a zona de Sintra esteja no limiar da curvatura da células  Está bom para ir à praia aqui.
> 
> Com certeza, dependendo de como as células evoluirem para norte, talvez chegue qq coisa aí a Viseu. Ainda agora abriu a fábrica.



Exactamente! Aqui por Colares, o Sol brilhou grande parte do dia. Células só ao longe. Parece que a Serra de Sintra está a exercer alguma protecção. Só acumulei 3 mm e a maior parte foi de madrugada.


----------



## Goku (1 Set 2011 às 17:39)

Começaram a cair uns pingos mas parou. 
Pode ser que a noite seja boa conselheira.


----------



## kelinha (1 Set 2011 às 17:41)

E eis que começa a ouvir-se trovoada em Coimbra...


----------



## Gongas (1 Set 2011 às 17:42)

Trovoada por Coimbra!! Céu a ficar cada vez mais negro. afinal parece que também vamos ter direito a instabilidade.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2011 às 17:44)

Gongas disse:


> Trovoada por Coimbra!! Céu a ficar cada vez mais negro. afinal parece que também vamos ter direito a instabilidade.



Confirmo, e vai trovejando cada vez mais!


----------



## rfilipeg (1 Set 2011 às 17:44)

Gongas disse:


> Trovoada por Coimbra!! Céu a ficar cada vez mais negro. afinal parece que também vamos ter direito a instabilidade.



Possivelmente avisto esse escuro dessa trovoada por Coimbra, aqui de Gondomar.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (1 Set 2011 às 17:45)

Por aqui nada, nem chuva nem trovoada


----------



## kelinha (1 Set 2011 às 17:54)

cardu disse:


> nas previsões do estado do tempo para hoje há notícia da possível ocorrência de tornados!!!



What? Onde é que vês as previsões meteorológicas?


----------



## Pixie (1 Set 2011 às 17:56)

Confirmado, hoje na RTP1 uma das metereologistas afirmou estarem reunidas as condições para ocorrência de tornados.


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 18:03)

Uau!! Já acumulei 1.8mm!!!

Agora sem ironias a chuva mantém-se fraca, quando chove tempo negro a sul e sudoeste mas está difícil de vir para aqui!   

16.1ºC pequena subida desde a pouco...


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 18:13)

Já repararam que a norte de Leiria parece que está uma barreira? Por isso é que não chove aqui....  

Minha casa encontra-se sensivelmente no pontinho preto.


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 18:15)

Aqui não se passa nada...não chove há mais de 2 horas e está tudo a passar ao lado.

Vou começar a chorar também para ver se tenho alguma coisinha 

Máxima: *23.5ºC*
Mínima: *17.9ºC*

Precipitação: 11mm


----------



## Dead Cowboy (1 Set 2011 às 18:16)

Aqui pelo Monte de Caparica (local de trabalho) ainda não caiu uma gotinha que fosse durante todo o horário de expediente, embora se possa ver claramente as células que deverão estar a causar o pandemónio em Lisboa Oriental e zonas a norte...

Neste momento vento fraco, céu nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 18:17)

Geiras disse:


> Aqui não se passa nada...não chove há mais de 2 horas e está tudo a passar ao lado.
> 
> Vou começar a chorar também para ver se tenho alguma coisinha
> 
> ...



Não vale a pena porque farto de chorar estou eu e nem assim 

Temperatura nos 18.7ºC e 2mm  
Chove fraco


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2011 às 18:24)

Aqui em Linda-a-Velha, na zona Este do Concelho de Oeiras, estamos a passar entre os pingos da chuva literalmente pois desde a madrugada nenhum aguaceiro nem trovoada foram vistos/ouvidos aqui. Tem sido interessante observar as células a desenvolverem-se (e a desviarem-se) daqui

É caso para dizer tão perto e tão longe


----------



## cactus (1 Set 2011 às 18:26)

por aqui 19,9 ºC , ceu escuro , agora não chove mas promete a qualquer momento, depois da chuva e das trovoadas


----------



## shli30396 (1 Set 2011 às 18:30)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Linda-a-Velha, na zona Este do Concelho de Oeiras, estamos a passar entre os pingos da chuva literalmente pois desde a madrugada nenhum aguaceiro nem trovoada foram vistos/ouvidos aqui. Tem sido interessante observar as células a desenvolverem-se (e a desviarem-se) daqui
> 
> É caso para dizer tão perto e tão longe



Lol exacto, as células surgem a sudoeste, percorrem todo o horizonte a sul, dão a curva em Lisboa e rumam a norte. Parece que temos o centro mesmo em cima de nós.  (se bem que ele já está bem perto).


----------



## kelinha (1 Set 2011 às 18:31)

Em coimbra chove... chove...


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 18:38)

kelinha disse:


> Em coimbra chove... chove...



Coimbra é sempre beneficiado quando estas instabilidades trazem chuva e trovoada! Desde há muito que Pombal é a fábrica, Coimbra o consumidor -.-"    eit desisti...

17.5ºC e parou de chover...


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2011 às 18:53)

AnDré disse:


> Célula que se mantém estagnada na região oriental de Lisboa a partir da webcam meteomoita:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ainda rendeu 8,3mm na G.Coutinho (IM).

Moscavide segue com 27,7mm hoje.
Portela 22,9mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Set 2011 às 18:54)

A célula que cresceu mesmo ao meu lado, a Este, deu alguns trovões por aqui, sendo o primeiro bem potente, de resto foi sempre "rosnando", mas ao longe, vi um ou dois raios para os lados de Lisboa.

Aqui fica a panorâmica:


----------



## ecobcg (1 Set 2011 às 18:55)

JoãoPT disse:


>



 Muito boa a foto!


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2011 às 19:13)

Vai vir alguma animação aqui para os meus lados? É que o satélite parece mostrar que toda a "festa" prometida para aqui está a entrar pela zona de Alcácer do Sal e Grândola. Se assim for hoje passa tudo ao lado. 


P.S. Grande foto, João!


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Set 2011 às 19:21)

JoãoPT disse:


> A célula que cresceu mesmo ao meu lado, a Este, deu alguns trovões por aqui, sendo o primeiro bem potente, de resto foi sempre "rosnando", mas ao longe, vi um ou dois raios para os lados de Lisboa.
> 
> Aqui fica a panorâmica:



A mesma, vista da Arrábida


----------



## Lousano (1 Set 2011 às 19:21)

E neste momento já é o dia com mais precipitação registada neste ano pela minha estação que era de 27,4mm no dia 6 de Janeiro.

Precipitação actual: 29,5mm - e não vai parar tão cedo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 19:26)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por aqui foi o que se pode arranjar, de uma célula que passou por aqui a pouco.
> Que tristeza de dia



Isso é nas lezírias?


----------



## romeupaz (1 Set 2011 às 19:27)

alguém vê aquele ponto vermelho?


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2011 às 19:29)

Está a cair por aqui o 1ºaguaceiro da tarde, finalmente

Parece que o efeito rotunda se quebrou por aqui


----------



## Saul Monteiro (1 Set 2011 às 19:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isso é nas lezírias?



Claro que sim, um grande sitio para as apanhar


----------



## Saul Monteiro (1 Set 2011 às 19:43)

Post Original de JoãoPT
Aqui fica a panorâmica:





Muito bem apanhada


----------



## Brigantia (1 Set 2011 às 19:49)

JoãoPT disse:


> A célula que cresceu mesmo ao meu lado, a Este, deu alguns trovões por aqui, sendo o primeiro bem potente, de resto foi sempre "rosnando", mas ao longe, vi um ou dois raios para os lados de Lisboa.
> 
> Aqui fica a panorâmica:



Excelente registo


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 19:51)

fantastica!!


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 19:54)

Pôr-do-sol:














Muito boa foto Joãopt


----------



## mortagua (1 Set 2011 às 19:57)

Para Coimbra está mesmo mau tempo muito escuro! Mesmo muito! Inclusive, a minha televisão está a dar mal, formigueiro aparece toda preta e por vezes cor-de-rosa com riscas! 

Parece-me que as nuvens estão a voltar para trás, dirigindo-se para SE ...

17.9ºC e 2.1mm


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 19:57)

Geiras disse:


> Pôr-do-sol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas fotos!!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (1 Set 2011 às 20:48)

Só queria ter uma máquina para fotografar o que está a NE  até mete medo a nuvem


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Set 2011 às 20:52)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Só queria ter uma máquina para fotografar o que está a NE  até mete medo a nuvem



Deve ser o outro lado disto: 














19.1º 
1009.5mb
88% HR

EDIT: Agora que penso nisso, não deve ter sido o mesmo, porque estas nuvens estavam no litoral, algures entre a Praia da Areia Branca e talvez até Santa Cruz...


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2011 às 21:08)

Fotos de a pouco:

Aqui dava para ver nitidamente a célula a rodar:








Teve quase:


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 21:10)

Acabei de ver um relâmpago a Sul! Finalmente vejo luz no céu 

Por aqui pinga, 19.6ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (1 Set 2011 às 21:21)

Excelentes fotos neste tópico! Parabéns!


----------



## dASk (1 Set 2011 às 21:29)

chove torrencialmente na Moita neste momento! a potes mesmo


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 21:34)

Vi meia dúzia de clarões a Sul...


----------



## Brunomc (1 Set 2011 às 21:36)

> Vi meia dúzia de clarões a Sul...



Formaram-se 2 ou 3 pequenas células a Sul


----------



## dASk (1 Set 2011 às 21:39)

150mm/h neste momento. uau!!


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 21:45)

dASk disse:


> 150mm/h neste momento. uau!!



Está á mais de 10 minutos quase sempre assima dos 100mm !!!!


----------



## dASk (1 Set 2011 às 22:00)

aguaceiro que so por si rendeu mais 17,2mm! acumulados do dia nos 37,6mm! nada mau.


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 22:16)

Acabo de ouvir um trovão ao longe!

19.2ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.

EDIT: Relâmpagos novamente a Sul.


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2011 às 22:27)

Geiras disse:


> Acabo de ouvir um trovão ao longe!
> 
> 19.2ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.
> 
> EDIT: Relâmpagos novamente a Sul.



Confirmo Geiras, a Sul e a Sudoeste, ainda sobre o mar. E pelo menos agora os relâmpagos não têm assim muito tempo de intervalo.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 22:29)

Microburst disse:


> Confirmo Geiras, a Sul e a Sudoeste, ainda sobre o mar. E pelo menos agora os relâmpagos não têm assim muito tempo de intervalo.



Ainda e penso que não veem para estes lados. Por hoje e madrugada penso que tenha acabado...Ou nao ?


----------



## Goku (1 Set 2011 às 22:33)

Parece que a chuva não quer nada comigo.
Eu a pensar que hoje ia ser um dia de arromba, mas afinal... 
Quando é que está prevista a próxima festa?


----------



## Microburst (1 Set 2011 às 22:33)

Nota-se que estão ainda bastante afastados, média agora de 1, 2 por minuto. Olhando ao Sat24 dá a sensação que se dirigem de novo para a já hoje fustigada área de Alcácer e Grândola.


----------



## Teles (1 Set 2011 às 22:38)

Boas , por aqui o melhor da festa tem passado ao lado , a percipitação acumulada até ao momento é apenas de 3,0mm , temperatura actual de 19,8ºC.
Algumas fotos , desde já desculpem a qualidade


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 22:42)

Mais um clarão a Sul, ela continua activa...não sei é se durará muito.


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 23:09)

A situação na margem sul está calma mas deverá mudar em breve, aquela célula a Sul está a começar a dar a volta e a dirigir-se para cá.

Continua activa porque acabei de ver mais um clarão.

Já o IM, actualizou o aviso para distrito de Setúbal:


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Set 2011 às 23:10)

Geiras disse:


> A situação na margem sul está calma mas deverá mudar em breve, aquela célula a Sul está a começar a dar a volta e a dirigir-se para cá.
> 
> Continua activa porque acabei de ver mais um clarão.
> 
> Já o IM, actualizou o aviso para distrito de Setúbal:



Não será mais para os lados de Alcacér do Sal ?


----------



## Geiras (1 Set 2011 às 23:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Não será mais para os lados de Alcacér do Sal ?



Isto está confuso, o sat. diz uma coisa o radar diz outra lol


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2011 às 23:16)

Choveu mais agora já de noite

20.2mm acumulados

Máxima 24.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 00:09)

Nem para a margem sul nem para Alcácer do Sal. Ali vai ficar até morrer 





Neste momento 17.9ºC.


----------



## Gato Preto (2 Set 2011 às 01:31)

Gato Preto disse:


> Mamatus muito bem formados agora no Baleal.
> Mais logo coloco as fotos.
> Está um dia de praia fabuloso. Parece que o verão começou hoje aqui.



Aqui estão as fotos prometidas...

Esta tarde no Baleal, Peniche:













Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 03:13)

HotSpot disse:


> Setembro/2008 - 13,8 mm
> Setembro/2009 - 3,2 mm
> Setembro/2010 - 3,4 mm
> *Setembro/2011 (apenas 14 Horas) - 14,8 mm*



Mal tu sabias que ia chegar a tanto, 41mm apenas num dia arrumou logo o mês 

Por aqui acabou agora de chover durante alguns minutos apesar de no radar não mostrar nada, a estação regista 0.5mm...

__

Excelente foto com mammatus, Gato Preto


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 04:16)

Boas

Por aqui sigo com 19.1ºC e vento nulo.

Aproximam-se alguns aguaceiros de Oeste


----------



## F_R (2 Set 2011 às 09:31)

Bom dia

Mínima 15.8ºC

Agora 16.1ºC

Nada de chuva depois da meia noite


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2011 às 09:41)

Boas

Precipitação ontem registada pela minha Davis em Setúbal de *30,6mm*

Mínima hoje 16,4ºC

Agora céu com algumas nuvens o sol vai espreitando e estão 19,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2011 às 10:00)

Gato Preto disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos prometidas...
> 
> Esta tarde no Baleal, Peniche:
> 
> ...



Fotos muito boas Que belos mammatus, sim senhor
Parabéns, abraço!


----------



## mortagua (2 Set 2011 às 10:02)

Boas

O dia de hoje começa com chuva fraca, 16.2ºC e vento fraco.

Ontem e hoje apenas acumulei 3.2mm... muito pouco em relação ao que eu esperava


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2011 às 11:47)

Bom dia!

A sul está escuro, e dirige-se para cá, já caem as primeiras pingas.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2011 às 11:50)

O mesmo em Odivelas, onde há alguns minutos que vai pingando.

Céu a encobrir e vento fraco de SO.

---------------

EDIT 12:12.

Agora com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (2 Set 2011 às 12:53)

Boas

Mínima de 15.1ºC por aqui.

Está uma pequena célula não convectiva a nascer aqui em cima e vai pingando.


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2011 às 13:05)

O céu está cada vez mais escuro e a precipitação deverá estar para breve.

Tmin: 15,8ºC

Tactual: 20,2ºC

Precip: 2,3mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2011 às 13:06)

Chove bem aqui agora.

Há momentos (NW):


----------



## mortagua (2 Set 2011 às 13:11)

então, hoje ainda posso esperar por alguma chuva? é que 3.6mm foi uma desilusão...


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2011 às 13:19)

Chuva forte agora em Odivelas.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Set 2011 às 13:57)

Boa tarde chuva forte na zona das amoreiras ja se ouvem algumas sirenes dos bombeiros


----------



## Gato Preto (2 Set 2011 às 14:26)

Por aqui no Baleal está mais um dia de praia fabuloso.
Está calor e vento muito fraco de Oeste.
Ao longe, para o interior vêm-se bastantes nuvens, enquanto aqui o sol aperta com muita intensidade.


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2011 às 14:44)

cai um aguaceiro forte com algum granizo à mistura.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2011 às 14:50)

Chove moderado com céu encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2011 às 14:50)

*9,3mm* das 12h às 13h utc na G.Coutinho.

Mais uma vez a região oriental de Lisboa a beneficiar dos aguaceiros.

Aqui também caiu uma valente carga de água. No entanto em Caneças, aqui ao lado, apenas 0,3mm.


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2011 às 14:55)

Este aguaceiro já deixou 10mm e ainda chove.


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2011 às 15:25)

O aguaceiro deixou 12,5mm.

No total hoje já acumulou 15,5mm, somando os 34mm de ontem este evento superou as minhas melhores expectativas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Set 2011 às 16:16)

AnDré disse:


> *9,3mm* das 12h às 13h utc na G.Coutinho.
> 
> Mais uma vez a região oriental de Lisboa a beneficiar dos aguaceiros.
> 
> Aqui também caiu uma valente carga de água. No entanto em Caneças, aqui ao lado, apenas 0,3mm.



É fantástico nestes eventos como meia dúzia de quilómetros podem fazer toda a diferença.

Saí da Amadora por volta das 13:15 com chuva fraca, quando chego ao Campo Grande cai um dilúvio. Quando saí de lá por volta das 14:15 ainda chovia forte (sem nunca ter parado), as estradas cheias de lençóis de água... Assim que passo do Hospital Sta Maria, chuva fraca, estradas apenas molhadas, e assim que passo a Pontinha, estrada seca até à Amadora! 

Se calhar numa hora caíu uns 15 mm no Campo grande e em Benfica alí ao lado uns míseros 0,1 mm.


----------



## Teles (2 Set 2011 às 17:12)

Boas , algumas fotos do dia de hoje:












Foto da célula que se encontra neste momento a Este:


----------



## Agreste (2 Set 2011 às 17:35)

Teles disse:


> Boas , algumas fotos do dia de hoje:



Grande manta de água!


----------



## meteo (2 Set 2011 às 17:40)

MSantos disse:


> Está a cair por aqui o 1ºaguaceiro da tarde, finalmente
> 
> Parece que o efeito rotunda se quebrou por aqui



O efeito rotunda mesmo. Ontem durante a tarde quase toda via-se céu negro no mar,céu negro para os lados de LIsboa,e em Oeiras sol.
Hoje está sol,e calor.Um dia magnifico.Chuva,até agora nada.
Por Oeiras o dia de Quarta-Feira foi sem duvida o melhor.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Set 2011 às 17:47)

Negridão total por aqui, tem ar de que vem uma boa carga de água com trovoada.


----------



## Teles (2 Set 2011 às 17:55)

E a célula a Este não para de aumentar devido ao seu tamanho tive de diminuir o zoom e fazer uma panorâmica:


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2011 às 01:46)

Lousano disse:


> O aguaceiro deixou 12,5mm.



A estação do IM (Lousã - Aeródromo) nem uma gota registou:


----------



## kelinha (3 Set 2011 às 04:39)

Boa noite!

Vim apenas partilhar convosco esta fotografia! Foi uma amiga da minha irmã que tirou, penso que esta semana, em Coimbra. Ela colocou no facebook dela e resolvi partilhar...

Entretanto pela Guia não chove, não faz vento, 13ºC e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2011 às 13:10)

O dia segue com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmin: 13,4ºC

Tactual: 22,5ºC


----------



## ALV72 (3 Set 2011 às 20:20)

Aqui Na Figueira da Foz ( férias ) depois de algum nevoeiro de manhã, esteve um excelente dia de praia com céu quase limpo e uma água bastante aceitável. A partir das 18.30 começou a fechar e agora está céu muito nublado.

Joao


----------



## meteo (4 Set 2011 às 00:55)

Ontem(Sábado),belo dia em Oeiras.Sol quase o dia todo,com vento fraco e temperatura amena. 
Veem ai outra vez temperaturas de Verão,a partir de Terça,e diminuição de nortada ao longo da semana..
Setembro por vezes é um mês muito quente,vamos lá ver como será este.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Set 2011 às 03:36)

Chove fraco
20ºC e 84%HR


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2011 às 09:10)

Acumulados 2,8 mm durante a madrugada.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2011 às 11:07)

Boas

Chuva por aqui ao final da madrugada que deixou uns belos 3,8mm acumulados 

mínima de 18,2ºC

Agora o sol espreita entre muitas nuvens e estão 21,1ºC


----------



## PDias (4 Set 2011 às 12:39)

Bom dia,

por aqui choveu alguma coisa durante a madrugada que acumulou 2,4mm, a temperatura miníma foi de 16,2ºC (07.48H), agora o céu encontra-se nublado com algumas abertas, o vento está fraco de NE e a temperatura encontra-se nos 20,2ºC.


----------



## nf76 (4 Set 2011 às 13:36)

Por Coimbra uns belos 21,3º, 55% de humidade relativa e céu limpo!

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## Geiras (4 Set 2011 às 17:23)

A precipitação de madrugada acumulou 2.2mm pela Quinta do Conde.


----------



## F_R (4 Set 2011 às 20:31)

Boas 

chuva durante a madrugada que rendeu 1.0mm

Mínima 16.1ºC
Máxima 24.4ºC

Agora 18.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2011 às 20:57)

Depois de chuva durante a madrugada, a tarde foi de céu praticamente limpo, mas com temperatura outonal.

Tmin: 15,3ºC

Tmax: 22,1ºC

Precip: 2,8mm

Tactual: 17,2ºC


----------



## criz0r (4 Set 2011 às 22:35)

Boa noite, tudo tranquilo aqui pelo Laranjeiro com Céu pouco nublado, Vento fraco de N e temperatura nos 18,9ºC.


----------



## meteo (5 Set 2011 às 00:34)

Em Paço de Arcos bela noite com temperatura amena e vento muito fraco. O fogo-de-artificio bem bonito


----------



## F_R (5 Set 2011 às 10:41)

Mínima de 14.0ºC

Agora 21.9ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Set 2011 às 17:23)

28.1ºC

Máximo de 28.7ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Set 2011 às 20:12)

A temperatura vai descendo

22.5ºC actuais


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2011 às 11:22)

Mínima 13.9ºC

Agora 26.4ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2011 às 13:03)

Boas

Em Setúbal mínima de 16,9ºC

Agora muito sol e 29,7ºC com 40%Hr e vento fraco!


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2011 às 14:09)

Voltou o calor

Neste momento 33.1ºC


----------



## FranciscoAlex (6 Set 2011 às 14:51)

Agora 32ºC e 34%HR


----------



## F_R (6 Set 2011 às 16:38)

já teve nos 34.0ºC

Agora 33.7ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Set 2011 às 20:30)

Máxima em Setúbal de 33,2ºC um belo dia!

Agora estão 25,1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (6 Set 2011 às 21:06)

Extremos de Hoje:

*32.7 °C (15:02 UTC)*
*13.3 °C (06:00 UTC) *


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2011 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:
13,4ºC/27,2ºC.
Actualmente estão 16,8ºC e humidade a 70%.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2011 às 01:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,4ºC

Mín - 16,3C


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2011 às 10:08)

Mínima 14.6ºC

Agora 22.9ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2011 às 14:03)

Mais um dia de verão

Vai com 32.8ºC


----------



## meteo (7 Set 2011 às 14:12)

Setembro,fim do Verão?
Setembro,continuação ou melhoria do tempo de Verão! Isso sim.Mais um dia magnifico.Vento fraco.
Esta semana somada com a seguinte(se concretizar o tempo quente previsto),devem ser a melhor quinzena no litoral Oeste do Verão inteiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2011 às 14:19)

Quem diria, 29,9ºC em Setembro 

Muito melhor que qualquer dia de Julho.


----------



## meteo (7 Set 2011 às 14:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quem diria, 29,9ºC em Setembro
> 
> Muito melhor que qualquer dia de Julho.



Até pareçe que Lisboa está perto de Londres onde o Verão acaba em Agosto... 
Já tivemos vários exemplos de Setembros magnificos.O Verão no Centro e Sul só acaba quase em Outubro.
De facto está um dia fenomenal.*30,7ºC* em Oeiras.


----------



## Lousano (7 Set 2011 às 14:34)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui dia de céu limpo, vento fraco, mas sem o calor de terras mais a sul.

Tmin: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 29,3ºC

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin: 11,1ºC

Tmax: 31,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2011 às 14:43)

Por estes lados, *33,3ºC* pela Atalaia e pela Moita aproximadamente *33ºC*.


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2011 às 14:47)

Setúbal 33,1ºC e humidade de 25% com vento quase nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2011 às 16:02)

*34ºC* actuais ..


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2011 às 16:40)

33.1ºC

A máxima foi até agora de 33.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Set 2011 às 16:56)

Pela Quinta do Conde estão 33.1ºC.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (7 Set 2011 às 17:54)

Estão 29.6ºC e 44%HR


----------



## fsl (7 Set 2011 às 18:14)

Dia "quentinho" hoje em Oeiras :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 07-09-11  18:09) 
Temperatura:  27.6°C  
Humidade: 50%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.2°C  
Vento: 20.9 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1020.5 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 8.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  309.4mm 
Wind chill:  27.4°C  
Indíce THW:   27.7°C  
Indíce Calor:  27.9°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  18.3°C às   6:15  31.2°C às 15:04 
Humidade:  36%  às  12:48  68%  às   6:01 
Ponto de Orvalho:  9.4°C às   0:00  16.7°C às  14:48 
Pressão:  1020.4hPa  às  17:43  1024.0hPa  às   0:15 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às   1:29 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.3°C às   3:22  
Maior Indíce Calor   31.7°C às  15:04


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2011 às 19:56)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Mínima:*18,8ºC*
Máxima:*34,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*27km/h*

Humidade mínima:*20%Hr*

Agora estão 26,3ºC, 40%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Set 2011 às 20:23)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 21.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2011 às 20:31)

24.5ºc


----------



## F_R (7 Set 2011 às 23:43)

20.2ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2011 às 23:49)

A máxima de ontem ficou nos 32,7 ºC

Um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, finalmente típico de Verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2011 às 23:50)

Máxima hoje de 34,4 ºC.

Ainda 20,7 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

Um dia muito agradável.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,0ºC

Mín - 18,3C


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2011 às 09:36)

Mínima 16.4ºC

Agora 20.2ºC

Algum nevoeiro na zona do rio, mas que já levantou praticamente todo


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2011 às 11:08)

Bom dia.

Ontem, a máxima ainda atingiu os *28,5ºC*.

A madrugada foi amena, tendo a mínima sido de *18,0ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com 22,1ºC, em subida, com céu limpo e humidade nos 75%.

Vento a 9,4 km/h de NO (315º) e pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2011 às 12:18)

Mais um dia quente hoje

29.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Set 2011 às 14:16)

O dia segue muito semelhante ao de ontem, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. A noite foi menos fria devido à neblina que se fez sentir até cerca das 09H00.

Tmin: 14,6ºC

Tactual: 30,8ºC


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2011 às 14:18)

33.0ºc


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2011 às 17:37)

34.7ºC e 19% humidade relativa

Já esteve nos 35.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (8 Set 2011 às 18:31)

A temperatura máxima hoje já atingiu os 33,3ºC.

Neste momento 29,6ºC


----------



## fsl (8 Set 2011 às 18:32)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]Em Oeiras, dia ligeiramente menos quente que ontem :

ndições actuais (actualizado a 08-09-11  18:29) 
Temperatura:  27.0°C  
Humidade: 59%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.3°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1014.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 8.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  309.4mm 
Wind chill:  27.0°C  
Indíce THW:   27.8°C  
Indíce Calor:  27.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX[

Temperatura:  18.7°C às   6:43  30.5°C às 17:46 
Humidade:  46%  às  17:00  90%  às   7:24 
Ponto de Orvalho:  16.7°C às   1:11  19.4°C às  11:26 
Pressão:  1014.1hPa  às  18:29  1019.8hPa  às   0:06 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   40.2 km/hr  às   4:24 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  17.8°C às   4:34  
Maior Indíce Calor   32.2°C às  17:38


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Set 2011 às 18:50)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia quente em que a máxima passou os 30ºC.

Sigo agora já bastante mais fresco com 24.8ºC, céu limpo e vento quase nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,0ºC

Mín - 18,1C


----------



## cactus (9 Set 2011 às 02:03)

Por aqui 19ºC muita humidade com nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2011 às 03:40)

Em Odivelas, nada de nevoeiro.
Céu limpo, vento nulo e temperatura a rondar os 19ºC.


Às 1h UTC, a estação de Sintra/Pena, era a mais quente da região com 22,9ºC e apenas 44% de humidade relativa.


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2011 às 09:45)

Bom dia

Algum nevoeiro na zona do ria que a esta hora já mal se nota

Mínima 16.1ºC

Agora 20.8ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2011 às 09:49)

cactus disse:


> Por aqui 19ºC muita humidade com nevoeiro cerrado



É verdade!! e acabei por ter uma das mínimas mais baixas este verão com 15,7ºC e até registei precipitação esta madrugada 0,2mm provocado pelo nevoeiro!

Agora já está sol e estão 20,0ºC mas com humidade elevada ainda 93%


----------



## ct5iul (9 Set 2011 às 10:35)

Bom Dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 19.6ºC 10:30 
Pressão: 1012.5Hpa 10:30 
Intensidade do Vento: 14.9 km/h 10:30 
Escala de Beaufort : 3
Direcção do Vento: N
Temperatura do vento: 18.5ºC 10:30 
Humidade Relativa:86% 10:30 
Chuva Precipitação actual : 0.0 mm 10:30 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 10:30
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2011 às 11:40)

Por aqui já 28.7ºC


----------



## meteo (9 Set 2011 às 12:25)

Sai de Oeiras com nevoeiro de manhã,fresquinho até mas em Lisboa está muito calor. Oeiras a esta hora vai só nos 21,3ºC...De tarde vai aqueçer bastante ainda..


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2011 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Depois de o nevoeiro atéwe inicio da manhã, o dia segue com céu praticamnete limpo e vento fraco (com tendência a tornar-se moderado do quadrante Sul).

Tmin: 14,4ºC

Tmax: 32,9ºC


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2011 às 14:08)

33.6ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2011 às 14:10)

Mais um dia quente por aqui, 26,7ºC neste momento.

Vento nulo/fraco de sul.


----------



## DRC (9 Set 2011 às 15:20)

Tarde de calor por aqui com *30,6ºC *de temperatura actual.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Set 2011 às 15:35)

Boa tarde!
Por São Martinho do Porto, tal como ontem, o nevoeiro é a palavra chave...
Agora até levantou um pouco, mas o Sol é algo que aqui não se assiste...
Temperatura nos 23.9ºC...


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2011 às 15:48)

34.3ºC agora


----------



## Lousano (9 Set 2011 às 17:23)

Foi o dia mais quente deste mês, com 34,2ºC de temperatura máxima.

Neste momento, já com vento fresco de NW, 30,9ºC e em rápida descida.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Set 2011 às 19:43)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 21.4ºC e céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## AnDré (9 Set 2011 às 21:03)

Na Caparica o nevoeiro também só levantou depois das 16h.
O melhor era mesmo a água. Mar tranquilo e temperatura da água bastante agradável.

Nevoeiro às 12:30, na ponte 25 de Abril:








Ao final da tarde, já sem o nevoeiro, houve quem aproveitasse para voar.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Set 2011 às 21:28)

O radar das 20h10 mostrava chuva por aqui mas nem vê-la


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2011 às 22:45)

Zapiao disse:


> O radar das 20h10 mostrava chuva por aqui mas nem vê-la



É apenas ruído dos radares.


----------



## fsl (9 Set 2011 às 23:18)

Hoje em Oeiras situação mais amena... como transição para amanhã.



 Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-09-11  23:09) 
Temperatura:  19.4°C  
Humidade: 81%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.0°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1012.5 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 8.4 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  309.4mm 
Wind chill:  19.4°C  
Indíce THW:   20.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  20.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  15.8°C às   7:33  27.2°C às 17:33 
Humidade:  40%  às  17:34  90%  às   7:31 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.2°C às  17:34  18.9°C às  13:11 
Pressão:  1010.5hPa  às  17:19  1013.5hPa  às   0:10 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   17.7 km/hr  às   0:15 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  15.6°C às   7:33  
Maior Indíce Calor   27.2°C às  16:37


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,3ºC

Mín - 17,2C


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2011 às 10:31)

Por aqui vai poalhando 

19,0ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Rainy (10 Set 2011 às 12:05)

Por aqui  e chove sem parar, com nevoeiro á mistura de vez em quando


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2011 às 12:47)

Aqui não chove nem faz sol! estão 20,9ºC a máxima até agora foi de 22,0ºC as 10:35 altura em que a frente não estava a fazer influencia ainda por aqui.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Set 2011 às 13:19)

Boa tarde!
Por São Martinho do Porto, vai chuviscando com 22ºC...


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2011 às 14:34)

Aqui em Oeiras dia Outunal,chuva miudinha e temperatura amena.* 1,4 mm *já registou a estação MeteoOeiras. 
TIve perto de Sintra e lá chovia bem ,chuva fraca a tender para o moderado e com muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Lousano (10 Set 2011 às 14:39)

Boa tarde.

Pela Lousã céu encoberto e vento fraco de SW.

Tmin: 16,4ºC

Tactual: 24,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Set 2011 às 15:54)

A frente foi muito mais fraca do que eu esperava, nem um chuvisco deixou.

Agora já com sol entre as nuvens em dissipação, 26,4ºC e ainda vai aumentar a temperatura uns 2ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2011 às 16:24)

Aqui por Setúbal esta um dia frio muito húmido muito desagradável!! máxima até ao momento de apenas 22,3ºC

Agora 21,4ºC e 85%Hr com vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## meteo (10 Set 2011 às 16:32)

Chegou o sol,e com ele o aumento de temperatura! Oeiras já vai nos* 23,4ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (10 Set 2011 às 20:41)

Por aqui mesmo assim já foi uma boa rega, já que esta chuva miudinha entranha-se no solo melhor


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Set 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 17,8C

Precipitação - 0,6 mm


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2011 às 11:28)

Máxima ontem de apenas 22,4ºC

A mínima de hoje foi de 18,3ºC 

Agora algumas nuvens as vezes aparece o sol e a temperatura é de 23,7ºC com humidade de 61% e vento fraco apenas uma brisa de WSW


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2011 às 16:19)

Dia nada a ver com o de ontem! estão 28,1ºC e vento quase nulo um grande dia de verão!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2011 às 17:34)

Máxima de *23,4ºC*, neste dia fresco de céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus, e pouco nublado por Cumulus.

Actuais 22,1ºC, 64% de humidade, e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## meteo (11 Set 2011 às 21:02)

Belo dia de Verão em Santa Cruz. Nuvens altas,vento muito fraco e algum calor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2011 às 21:33)

Boas.

Por aqui o céu esteve pouco nublado de manhã, e muito nublado por nuvens altas na parte da tarde.

Ontem quando fazia a viagem LeiriaLoures vi um Sundog (?), está no lado esquerdo da foto, não ficou muito bem porque o carro estava em andamento e era uma zona repleta de árvores, foi o que consegui:


----------



## Geiras (11 Set 2011 às 21:45)

Desde Coruche até Alcochete avistava dois Sundog (um do lado direito e outro do lado esquerdo do Sol).

Quinta do Conde: 21.7ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2011 às 23:49)

Aqui é agora visível um halo nuar 

Não se vê muito bem devido à qualidade da máquina à noite


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 16,7C


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2011 às 00:34)

O dia de ontem foi de céu muito nublado e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmax: 27,0ºC

Tmin: 12,8ºC

Tactual: 17,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (12 Set 2011 às 03:36)

Sigo com 16.1ºC, vento fraco de Sul e pressão atmosférica de 1019hPa.
Humidade relativa nos 83%.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2011 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *16,0ºC* e actuais 18,3ºC, em subida.

Céu muito nublado por Cirrus, Cirrostratus e Fractus.

Humidade nos 90% e pressão a 1021 hPa.


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2011 às 12:00)

Boas

Mínima 15.9ºC

Agora 27.9ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2011 às 14:21)

Sigo com 31.1ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Geiras (12 Set 2011 às 16:05)

Mínima de 14.8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2011 às 16:07)

O dia segue com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco e mais quentinho do que nos dias anteriores.

Tmin: 13,5ºC

Tactual: 30,7ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Set 2011 às 16:38)

Temperatura actual 33.1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Set 2011 às 18:21)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *18.8ºC*.

A máxima até ao momento foi de *28.0ºC*.

Sigo com 24.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (12 Set 2011 às 18:48)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima:* 31.4ºC*
Mínima: *14.8ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *20.2km/h*

Neste momento 29.0ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## fsl (12 Set 2011 às 19:06)

Oeiras, hoje dia agradável:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 12-09-11  18:59) 
Temperatura:  23.1°C  
Humidade: 75%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.4°C  
Vento: 12.9 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1016.3 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 10.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  311.0mm 
Wind chill:  22.4°C  
Indíce THW:   23.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  24.1°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  18.0°C às   7:37  27.9°C às 16:47 
Humidade:  58%  às  13:06  88%  às   0:38 
Ponto de Orvalho:  15.6°C às   3:09  20.0°C às  13:59 
Pressão:  1016.0hPa  às  18:19  1021.4hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   33.8 km/hr  às  17:20 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  17.2°C às   7:39  
Maior Indíce Calor   29.4°C às  16:47


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2011 às 23:07)

Ainda 20,3ºC.

Regresso anunciado do Verão.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Set 2011 às 00:59)

20.8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## F_R (13 Set 2011 às 09:19)

Mínima 17.1ºC

Agora 21.6ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Set 2011 às 09:51)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com nevoeiro e ausência de vento.

Tmin: 15,6ºC

Tactual: 19,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (13 Set 2011 às 10:24)

Bom dia

Mínima de 15.9ºC.

Neste momento estão 23.9ºC.


----------



## F_R (13 Set 2011 às 12:24)

Já vamos nos 29.3ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2011 às 13:09)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora estão 29,6ºC, 51%Hr, 1013,4hpa e vento fraco quase nulo


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2011 às 13:28)

Mais um dia de sol e calor.
Caneças segue com 27ºC e vento fraco.

Ontem, um sun dog ao pôr do sol.


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2011 às 14:11)

Por Setúbal mais um dia acima dos trinta graus! sigo com 31,2ºC


----------



## F_R (13 Set 2011 às 14:23)

E vamos com 33.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Set 2011 às 17:34)

Temperatura máxima hoje de 32,3ºC

Neste momento 31,4ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Set 2011 às 17:42)

Em Setúbal máxima de 33.6ºC

Agora estão 31,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## fsl (13 Set 2011 às 18:02)

Em Oeiras, dia sensivelmente igual ao de ontem : Verão não torrido 

Condições actuais (actualizado a 13-09-11  17:59) 
Temperatura:  27.5°C  
Humidade: 58%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 18.5°C  
Vento: 9.7 km/hr N 
Pressão: 1012.1 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 10.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  311.0mm 
Wind chill:  27.3°C  
Indíce THW:   28.2°C  
Indíce Calor:  28.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  18.9°C às   7:32  29.7°C às 15:46 
Humidade:  52%  às  15:46  85%  às   7:34 
Ponto de Orvalho:  16.1°C às   4:31  19.4°C às  11:15 
Pressão:  1012.1hPa  às  17:51  1016.4hPa  às   0:00 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   41.8 km/hr  às   1:54 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.3°C às   0:00  
Maior Indíce Calor   31.7°C às  15:46


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Set 2011 às 19:25)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 24.0ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Set 2011 às 21:14)

21.5ºC e 74%HR


----------



## Geiras (13 Set 2011 às 21:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *32.8ºC*
Mínima: *15.9ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *21km/h*


----------



## N_Fig (13 Set 2011 às 22:33)

Extremos de hoje:
15,4ºC/27ºC.
Atualmente estão ainda 19,1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (13 Set 2011 às 22:56)

Sim, está uma noite quente.

22,3ºC e nem uma brisa.


----------



## criz0r (13 Set 2011 às 23:02)

Noite igualmente quente aqui pelo Laranjeiro com Vento quase nulo e temperatura nos 24,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (13 Set 2011 às 23:41)

Máxima 35.2ºC

Agora 22.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,4ºC

Mín - 18,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2011 às 00:24)

Máxima de 32,9 ºC.

Ainda 21,7 ºC e vento fraco. Céu limpo.


----------



## meteo (14 Set 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia,


Oeiras manhã radiosa, com 19,8ºC e vento muito fraco.  Hoje a máxima deve-se aproximar novamente dos 30ºC.


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2011 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Mínima 16.9ºC

Agora 22.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2011 às 10:52)

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 17,2ºC.

Neste momento sol, ausência de vento e 25,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2011 às 14:09)

Agora 33.5ºC


----------



## fsl (14 Set 2011 às 16:53)

Hoje em Oeiras, Dia de Verão muito agradável:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 14-09-11  16:49) 
Temperatura:  29.3°C  
Humidade: 46%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.5°C  
Vento: 1.6 km/hr SW 
Pressão: 1011.3 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 10.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  311.0mm 
Wind chill:  29.3°C  
Indíce THW:   30.0°C  
Indíce Calor:  30.0°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  18.6°C às   6:38  29.4°C às 16:45 
Humidade:  45%  às  16:10  92%  às   8:42 
Ponto de Orvalho:  15.0°C às  12:00  19.4°C às  10:06 
Pressão:  1010.8hPa  às   4:50  1012.7hPa  às   0:03 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   22.5 km/hr  às   2:40 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.9°C às   2:42  
Maior Indíce Calor   30.0°C às  16:08


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2011 às 17:02)

33.6ºC

A máxima foi de 34.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (14 Set 2011 às 18:13)

Boas,
A mínima de hoje foi de 13,3ºC (quem diria com as temperaturas altíssima que tive no final de dia de ontem...) e atualmente estão 24,4ºC e vento fraco, sendo que a máxima até agora foi de 25,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2011 às 19:24)

_Sundog alert_


----------



## F_R (14 Set 2011 às 19:34)

Ainda 31.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (14 Set 2011 às 20:13)

Máxima de *31.6ºC*.

A mínima foi a mesma que ontem, *15.9ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2011 às 20:45)

Temperatura máxima de 35,9ºC

Neste momento 25,2ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2011 às 21:56)

Máxima de 30,2ºC menos que ontem em 3ºC!

Mínima de 18,0ºC

Agora estão 24,7ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2011 às 23:21)

Sigo com 19,2ºC, nesta amena noite de Verão, com 86% de humidade.

A máxima foi de uns bastante agradáveis *29,4ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2011 às 23:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com 19,2ºC, nesta amena noite de Verão, com 86% de humidade.



22,2ºC e 70% 

Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,8ºC

Mín - 17,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (15 Set 2011 às 00:07)

Ainda 21,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2011 às 09:34)

Mínima 18.3ºC 

Agora 21.3ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2011 às 12:04)

29.4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2011 às 12:25)

Em Setúbal mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora estão 29,0ºC, 52%Hr e vento fraco

Estão a aparecer algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas muito timidas


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Set 2011 às 12:37)

miguel disse:


> Estão a aparecer algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas muito timidas



Uns cumulos também por aqui 

25,9ºC e vento de sul.


----------



## Geiras (15 Set 2011 às 13:53)

Alguns Cumulus também pela Quinta do Conde.

Mínima de 17.3ºC.


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2011 às 14:17)

Em Abrantes começa a ver-se algumas nuvens, mas muito poucas ainda

O calor volta a apertar, estão 32.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Set 2011 às 14:59)

Até ao momento tem sido bastante quente, com máxima de 32,7ºC, mas agora com estas nuvens o céu encobriu.se e a temperatura desce significamente até aos actuais 28.8ºC.


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2011 às 18:20)

32.6ºC

Máxima 33.4ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2011 às 18:53)

Máxima hoje em Setúbal de 29,7ºC

Agora estão 25,0ºC e céu encoberto


----------



## F_R (15 Set 2011 às 19:41)

hoje baixou dos 30ºC bem mais cedo

agora 28ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Set 2011 às 20:08)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.3ºC*
Mínima: *17.3ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *21km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2011 às 23:13)

Em relação àquilo que tem sido possível verificar, neste Verão, diria que hoje está uma noite tórrida. 

*20,8ºC* actuais, humidade nos 70% e vento de NE (45º), nos 5,8 km/h.

Pressão nos 1016 hPa.

A máxima foi de *26,8ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (15 Set 2011 às 23:27)

Bem que calor, enquanto que varias regiões do hemisferio norte entram no outono, nós continuamos com o verão atrasado, sabe se la até quando


----------



## fsl (15 Set 2011 às 23:54)

Em Oeiras , noite quase "Tropical"

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 15-09-11 23:49) 
Temperatura: 22.3°C Wind chill: 22.3°C Humidade: 72%  Ponto Condensação: 17.0°C  
Pressão: 1014.5 hPa Vento: 1.6 km/hr  N  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 19,4ºC


----------



## meteo (16 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Rainy disse:


> Bem que calor, enquanto que varias regiões do hemisferio norte entram no outono, nós continuamos com o verão atrasado, sabe se la até quando



Nada de Verão atrasado.Em Portugal é normalissimo este calor em Setembro,e já vi mais de uma vez entrarmos em Outubro com 30ºC ou perto.
Mais um dia quente,e mais uma vez aproximando-nos do fim-de-semana aproxima-se também o tempo mais fresco. Começando a aumentar a temperatura a partir de Segunda. Agosto e Setembro foi muitas vezes assim.


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2011 às 00:56)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 31,6ºC

Tmin: 16,1ºC

Tactual: 19,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2011 às 01:13)

Rainy disse:


> Bem que calor, enquanto que varias regiões do hemisferio norte entram no outono, nós continuamos com o verão atrasado, sabe se la até quando



A título de exemplo, a minha estação regista neste mês de Setembro temperatura inferior à de Setembro de 2010 (2010 teve um Verão muito quente).

Até ao final de ontem a temperatura média de Setembro do corrente ano é inferior em 0,9ºC ao mesmo período no ano de 2010.

Outra curiosidade, a temperatura máxima de Setembro de 2010 foi de 38,3ºC e até ao momento no presente mês a tmax foi de 35,9ºC (por coincidência ambas registadas no dia 14).


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2011 às 09:17)

Bom dia

Mínima 17.4ºC

Agora 19.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2011 às 13:23)

Alguma nuvens e 26.0ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2011 às 16:02)

28.8ºC que é a máxima até agora


----------



## fsl (16 Set 2011 às 18:45)

*Em Oeiras, hoje, especialmente ao fim da tarde, nota-se uma mudança significativa nas condiçoes meteo : o Vento voltou... e a TEMP caiu cerca de 3ºs C*

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 16-09-11  18:39) 
Temperatura:  21.4°C  
Humidade: 72%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.2°C  
Vento: 12.9 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1016.0 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 10.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  311.0mm 
Wind chill:  20.0°C  
Indíce THW:   20.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  21.7°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  19.0°C às   6:33  27.4°C às 14:18 
Humidade:  58%  às  14:20  89%  às   6:06 
Ponto de Orvalho:  16.1°C às   0:27  19.4°C às  14:05 
Pressão:  1014.4hPa  às   1:36  1017.1hPa  às  10:56 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   43.5 km/hr  às  18:38 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.9°C às   6:26  
Maior Indíce Calor   28.3°C às  14:17


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,6ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *28.4ºC*
Mínima: *18.1ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *22km/h*


----------



## F_R (17 Set 2011 às 00:46)

Noite fresca com 17.1ºC e algum vento


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2011 às 10:17)

Ventania, já tive 63 km/h, já não me recordava de tanto vento há uns tempos 

18,4ºC e 81%.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2011 às 10:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ventania, já tive 63 km/h, já não me recordava de tanto vento há uns tempos
> 
> 18,4ºC e 81%.



Aqui não ta vento nenhum  ainda só tive  de máximo 24km/h as 3:21


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2011 às 10:47)

A mínima de hoje foi ligeiramente mais baixa que nos últimos 7 dias em que não baixava dos 18/19ºC 

Mínima de 17,6ºC

Agora muito sol e 21,8ºC com vento fraco e humidade de 69%


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2011 às 16:03)

Boas

Mínima de 14.3ºC.

Neste momento o dia segue-se limpo, com vento fraco a moderado de Norte e uma tarde algo fresca com 25.6ºC e 49%HR.

1018hPa.


----------



## fsl (17 Set 2011 às 16:28)

Em Oeiras, tarde relativamente fresca com Nortada:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-09-11 16:19) 
Temperatura: 23.3°C Wind chill: 21.5°C Humidade: 60%  Ponto Condensação: 15.1°C  
Pressão: 1018.1 hPa Vento: 11.3 km/hr  NW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2011 às 16:48)

Sigo com 25,1ºc e a máxima até agora foi de 26,0ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 27km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2011 às 17:55)

Rajada máxima para já de *40,3* km/h.


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2011 às 19:10)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *25.7ºC*
Mínima: *14.3ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *26.6km/h*


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2011 às 20:14)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*17,6ºC*
Máxima:*26,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*33,8km/h N*

Agora estão 19,8ºC, 67%Hr, 1017,1hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2011 às 20:38)

Geiras disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máxima: *25.7ºC*
> Mínima: *14.3ºC*
> Rajada máxima registada: *26.6km/h*




O vento neste momento está moderado e a rajada máxima de hoje passa para *37.4km/h*


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Set 2011 às 22:38)

Está vento e frio !!

Actuais *16.5*ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2011 às 22:41)

Rajada máxima de 71 km/h até ao momento.

16,9ºC e 80%.


----------



## meteo (17 Set 2011 às 22:43)

Vento moderado em Oeiras,com rajadas. E sensação térmica algo fresquinha


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2011 às 22:49)

Mínima a ser batida sigo agora com 17,4ºC o vento esse é fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2011 às 23:50)

16,9ºC a mínima do dia! 

Rajada máxima não foi alem dos 34km/h vamos ver amanha quantos tenho pelo menos uns 50 a 60km/h é possível aqui a nortada nunca é muito forte!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Rajada máxima - 71 km/h


----------



## Rainy (18 Set 2011 às 00:27)

Por aqui está um autentico vendaval de verão, mas talvez mais frio,            16º e 77%


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2011 às 09:54)

Bom dia.

Vento moderado/forte com rajadas para já a ultrapassarem os 45km/h.

Sensação térmica de 17ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2011 às 11:03)

Boas

Mínima por Setúbal de 16,4ºC não baixou mais devido ao vento forte da madrugada

A rajada máxima até agora aqui foi de *59,5km/h* (08:57) veremos se de tarde é batida esta rajada ou não

temperatura agora de 20,5ºC


----------



## Microburst (18 Set 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia ao fórum 

Que ventania, limpou-me as roseiras todas.  A rajada máxima registada por mim aqui em Cacilhas foi há pouco com 57km/h. Se está assim de manhã sempre quero ver de tarde. E o Tejo cheio de vagas é tão bonito.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 11:48)

Mais uma noite que tive que fechar bem as janles interiores e exteriores se não não conseguia dormir com a barulheira.

Rajada máxima de 71km/h.

18,8ºC e 58% neste momento.


----------



## Geiras (18 Set 2011 às 11:50)

Ena, o Miguel teve uma mínima mais baixa que eu  

Por aqui mínima de 17.6ºC.

Neste momento estão 21.9ºC, 50%HR e vento moderado a forte de NNW.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 12:37)

Vento médio nos 50 km/h, tá bonito, não vou sair pra rua 

19,6ºC e 55%.


----------



## meteo (18 Set 2011 às 12:43)

Hoje no jogo de futebol á tarde,espero jogar para a baliza Sul. 
Bastante vento também aqui,com rajadas inferiores a 50 km/hora registados na estação MeteoOeiras.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Estou neste momento a ter 80's, já cheguei aos 87 km/h de rajada máxima 

19,9ºC e 53%.

Sigam as rajadas por aqui http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IQUELUZ1


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2011 às 16:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estou neste momento a ter 80's, já cheguei aos 87 km/h de rajada máxima
> 
> 19,9ºC e 53%.
> 
> Sigam as rajadas por aqui http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IQUELUZ1



Vendaval também na zona alta da cidade de Odivelas.
E temperatura a não ir além dos 21ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 17:06)

Vento médio de 60 km/h  

19,5ºC rajada máxima de 87 km/h já atingida diversas vezes.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2011 às 18:10)

Rajada máxima para já de _55,1km/h._

Sigam as rajadas: http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/


----------



## meteo (18 Set 2011 às 19:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vento médio de 60 km/h
> 
> 19,5ºC rajada máxima de 87 km/h já atingida diversas vezes.



Em Oeiras vendaval também. Cada remate para a baliza Sul era uma bomba.
Fim-de-semana fresquinho este,Outunal. Amanhã volta o Verão.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 20:35)

E pronto, 93 km/h de rajada máxima acabada de obter.

16,8ºC e 73%.


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2011 às 20:58)

Eu devo ser o único a ter tido o vento máximo ao inicio da manha. Rajada máxima de 59,5km/h (8:57) e a segunda rajada forte do dia de 54,7km/h (19:50)

Temperatura máxima de 24,2ºc e mínima de 16,4ºC

Agora estão 17,8ºC, 66%Hr, 1017,2hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## N_Fig (18 Set 2011 às 22:13)

Boas,
Dia muito ventoso, e frescote. A máxima foi de apenas 21,7ºC. A mínima foi de 15,8ºC, mas estão 16,1ºC portanto a mínima ainda deverá ser batida. A madrugada deverá ser bastante fria.


----------



## F_R (18 Set 2011 às 22:45)

Mínima 14.5ºC

Máxima 26.3ºC

Agora 16.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (18 Set 2011 às 22:51)

Boas

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *24.6ºC*
Mínima: *17.6ºC*

A rajada máxima registada pela Auriol foi de apenas *33.1km/h*  Mas se o vento estivesse de Este por exemplo aí já teria tido um valor muito mais alto devido à orografia desta zona 

Neste momento 18.3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de N/NW.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,9ºC

Mín - 16,2ºC

Rajada máxima - 93 km/h


----------



## Geiras (19 Set 2011 às 00:17)

Só agora é que me lembrei. Consequências do vento desta tarde num poste de madeira...





Desculpem a qualidade, a foto foi tirada já quase de noite.


----------



## F_R (19 Set 2011 às 09:27)

Mínima 12.4ºC

Agora 17.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2011 às 09:54)

A viragem inicia-se.

Mínima de 15,9 ºC em Moscavide. 

Há 3 meses que tal temperatura não se atingia.

Vento fraco a moderado de NNE e 21,8 ºC de momento, com apenas 39 % de humidade.


----------



## F_R (19 Set 2011 às 11:19)

24.1ºC agora


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2011 às 12:40)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de 15,9ºC

Agora muito sol o vento é fraco a moderado de NE e estão 25,2ºC com humidade baixa 35%


----------



## Lousano (19 Set 2011 às 13:54)

Boa tarde.

Noite bem fresca em que a temperatura mínima não chegou aos dois dígitos.

Por agora céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tmin: 9,9ºC

Tactual: 25,6ºC


----------



## lsalvador (19 Set 2011 às 14:06)

Por Tomar os extremos do dia são até ao momento :


 29.9 °C (12:43 UTC)	
 7.9 °C (05:58 UTC)


----------



## Geiras (19 Set 2011 às 14:26)

Mínima de 10.7ºC


----------



## F_R (19 Set 2011 às 15:58)

Em Abrantes 28.9ºC que é a máxima até agora

13% de humidade relativa


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2011 às 17:28)

Voltou o calor

Máxima por aqui até ao momento de 30,9ºC

Agora estão 30,6ºC e apenas 21% de humidade bem baixa cm ventos de E/NE


----------



## Rainy (19 Set 2011 às 19:29)

Esta noite pode vir a ser fria? é que está ainda abafado


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2011 às 19:40)

Rainy disse:


> Esta noite pode vir a ser fria? é que está ainda abafado



Alguém disse que seria fria?? 15 a 18ºC vai ser a mínima nesta zona


----------



## Geiras (19 Set 2011 às 20:37)

miguel disse:


> Alguém disse que seria fria?? 15 a 18ºC vai ser a mínima nesta zona



Por aqui desce sempre mais uns 5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (19 Set 2011 às 20:37)

Boas,
a mínima ontem acabou por ser de 14,7ºC. Já hoje foi baixita, de 11,1ºC. Quanto à máxima, foi de 25,6ºC. Atualmente estão 19,8ºC.


----------



## Geiras (19 Set 2011 às 23:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.6ºC*
Mínima: *10.7ºC*
Rajada máxima registada: *26km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,7ºC

Mín - 14,8ºC


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2011 às 09:55)

Mínima 13.1ºC

Agora 21.6ºC


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2011 às 10:54)

Tomar com uma mínima de 6.6º

Neste momento, conta com 26.8º, com uma amplitude térmica de mais de 20º


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2011 às 14:25)

Já acima dos 30

30.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (20 Set 2011 às 14:32)

Mínima de 13.3ºC.

Neste momento 30.6ºC e vento fraco com uma rajada máxima de apenas 16km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2011 às 14:37)

Neste dia de 20 de Julho, o sol brilha e mal há vento, perdão 20 de Setembro, em 20 Julho por esta hora sopravam ventos de 60 km/h e a temperatura rondaria os 23ºC.

Actualmente 29,3ºC vento nulo e 23%.

Vá-se lá perceber este país africano 

P.S - A 20 de Julho deste ano tive uma rajada máxima de 87 km/h e máxima de 23,9ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2011 às 15:17)

Em Tomar depois de uma minima de 6.6, segue-se agora com 33.1º


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2011 às 18:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neste dia de 20 de Julho, o sol brilha e mal há vento, perdão 20 de Setembro, em 20 Julho por esta hora sopravam ventos de 60 km/h e a temperatura rondaria os 23ºC.
> 
> Actualmente 29,3ºC vento nulo e 23%.
> 
> ...




Neste antepenúltimo dia de Verão está um tempo de fazer inveja a Julho e até Agosto, de facto. Por aqui a máxima registada foi de 32,6ºC e a humidade situou-se nos 15%. 

Actualmente 30,1ºC, vento sopra de Noroeste fraco e humidade nos 19%.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2011 às 18:12)

Boas

Mínima em Setubal de 17,9ºC e máxima de *33,4ºC* a humidade mínima foi das mais baixas este Verão de 16%

Agora estão 30,9ºC e apenas 18%Hr


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2011 às 19:00)

Máxima 32.6ºC

Agora 29.4ºC


----------



## Rainy (20 Set 2011 às 19:18)

Microburst disse:


> Neste antepenúltimo dia de Verão está um tempo de fazer inveja a Julho e até Agosto, de facto. Por aqui a máxima registada foi de 32,6ºC e a humidade situou-se nos 15%.
> 
> Actualmente 30,1ºC, vento sopra de Noroeste fraco e humidade nos 19%.



Que queres dizer com antepenultimo dia de Verão, daqui a dois dias vai já ser outono? Não podemos nos precipitar, já que este mês bem pode acabar fresco mas sem chuva, onde está o outono nisso, podemos é dizer que estamos, nos ultimos dias de tempo estavel e quente


----------



## Geiras (20 Set 2011 às 20:11)

Rainy disse:


> Que queres dizer com antepenultimo dia de Verão, daqui a dois dias vai já ser outono





Ahm.... enfim... 
Máxima de *32.4ºC* e mínima de *13.3ºC*.
Rajada máxima registada foi de apenas *19.4km/h*


----------



## F_R (20 Set 2011 às 21:00)

eh eh 

24.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (20 Set 2011 às 21:01)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Dia de desconforto térmico, onde e necessário agasalho ao inicio da manhã e uns calções para a tarde. 

Tmax: 31,6ºC

Tmin: 9,8ºC

Tactual: 20,1ºC


----------



## Microburst (20 Set 2011 às 21:13)

Rainy disse:


> Que queres dizer com antepenultimo dia de Verão, daqui a dois dias vai já ser outono?



Não, é mesmo porque na Sexta-feira dia 23, às 10h05, dá-se o Equinócio de Outono.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Set 2011 às 21:15)

Boas,
Hoje também eu tive um dia bastante desconfortável, desde o frio incrível em relação à mínima (*7,1ºC*, a mínima mais baixa desde 16 de Abril) até ao calor abrasador da tarde com uma máxima altita (*31,1ºC*, a máxima mais alta desde 20 de Agosto), com uma amplitude térmica total de uns espantosos 24ºC!! Tive hoje a mínima do mês, a máxima do mês e o 1º dia do mês com mais de 30ºC. Atualmente estão 19,6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Set 2011 às 21:31)

Por Tomar os extremos de hoje foram :

33.3 °C (14:54 UTC)	
6.6 °C (05:26 UTC)

Os valores foram engraçados, 33.3 e 6.6


----------



## Geiras (20 Set 2011 às 21:50)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar os extremos de hoje foram :
> 
> 33.3 °C (14:54 UTC)
> 6.6 °C (05:26 UTC)
> ...



Grandes amplitudes por aí!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,1ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 08:34)

Bom dia

Alguma neblina e 14.0ºC

Mínima 13.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2011 às 09:38)

A noite ainda foi mais fria que as anteriores, com temperatura mínima de 9,2ºC.

Neste momento o sol reina, com 15,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 11:16)

Já vamos com 22.9ºC e céu completamente limpo


----------



## N_Fig (21 Set 2011 às 19:15)

Extremos de hoje:
13,6ºC/23,4ºC.
Portanto a máxima teve menos 7,7ºC que ontem e a mínima mais 6,5ºC.
Actualmente estão 19,9ºC e vento fraco com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 20:09)

Máxima de 29.2ºC

Agora 22.2ºC


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 21:00)

Vai descendo bem já 19.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (21 Set 2011 às 21:24)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.9ºC*
Mínima: *13.1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *21km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2011 às 21:36)

Dia fresco, comparando com o de ontem (máxima de *29,9ºC*), tendo a máxima sido de *22,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,5ºC, humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1020 hPa.

Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º).

Mínima de *15,2ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2011 às 08:51)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 14,7ºC desde o dia 11 de Junho que não tinha uma mínima inferior a 15ºC

Agora estão 19,6ºc, 76%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2011 às 09:48)

Mínima 14.4ºC

Agora 17.9ºC


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2011 às 14:05)

26.7ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Lousano (22 Set 2011 às 19:38)

Após a neblina matinal, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 27,4ºC

Tmin: 14,2ºC (uma noite muito mais agradável que as anteriores)

Tactual 19,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2011 às 20:13)

Boas.

Hoje o dia teve algumas nuvens, apresentando maior nebulosidade na parte da tarde. 

Algumas fotos que consegui hoje  aqui


----------



## F_R (22 Set 2011 às 20:49)

Máxima 27.8ºC

Agora 19.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2011 às 21:04)

Tarde mais fresca que a anterior, com máxima de *21,9ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 17,1ºC, humidade nos 79%, vento nos 10,1 km/h de O (270º) e pressão nos 1019 hPa.

Mínima de *15,9ºC*.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2011 às 21:27)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Máxima:*26,6ºC*
Mínima:*14,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*26km/h*

Agora estão 18,3ºC,80%Hr, 1017,9 hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (22 Set 2011 às 23:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *25.9ºC*
Mínima: *12.2ºC*

Pela primeira vez a Auriol mostra um dado da humidade mínima igual à das estações dos arredores, 47%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2011 às 09:46)

Mínima 15.5ºC

Agora 18.4ºC e algumas nuvens


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2011 às 14:06)

Céu praticamente limpo e algum vento 

25.1ºC


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2011 às 16:51)

24.6ºC

A máxima foi de 25.4ºC


----------



## F_R (23 Set 2011 às 19:21)

20.7ºc


----------



## Rainy (23 Set 2011 às 19:24)

Hoje sim posso dizer que adoro a nortada, se ainda não repararam ha um grande incêndio num ferro-velho e mato ao lado IC19, aqui em massamá!!!!


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2011 às 22:15)

Boas

16,2ºC
25,6ºC

agora estão 18,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (23 Set 2011 às 22:22)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: *25.1ºC*
T. Mínima: *12.2ºC*

Hum. Máxima: *91%HR*
Hum. Mínima:* 43%HR*

Rajada máxima: *26km/h*

___

Hoje por volta da 1:30h, a temperatura era de 13.5ºC, tendo suposto assim, uma mínima baixa. Mas esqueci logo essa ideia pois bastou logo a seguir olhar para o céu e vê-lo encoberto


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,1ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2011 às 11:55)

Boas

Por aqui está um verdadeiro dia de Outono só falta a chuva!!

Mínima de 15,0ºC

Agora 18,7ºC, 86%Hr, 1017,2hpa e vento moderado de SW o céu está muito nublado


----------



## Geiras (24 Set 2011 às 12:08)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 12.6ºC.

O céu encontra-se nublado com abertas, temperatura nos 22.8ºC e humidade a 65%.


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2011 às 14:19)

Continua o dia outonal 18,8ºC com humidade alta nos 87% e um vento frio de SW com um céu encoberto


----------



## Geiras (24 Set 2011 às 23:31)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *24.1ºC*
Mínima: *12.6ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2011 às 19:00)

Boas,
Extremos de hoje:
14,9ºC/23,6ºC.
Temperaturas mais altas que ontem, especialmente a mínima. Atualmente estão ainda 21,1ºC e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2011 às 21:34)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: *26.8ºC*
T. Mínima: *13.8ºC*

Hum. Máxima: *94%HR*
Hum: Mínima: *53%HR*

Agora 19.3ºC, 77%HR e uma brisa constante de Sul.


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2011 às 22:06)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 29,9ºC

Tmin: 12,4ºC

Tactual: 19,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2011 às 22:53)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## F_R (25 Set 2011 às 23:22)

Mínima 14.7ºC

Máxima 30.9ºC

Agora 19.1ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2011 às 23:56)

Min:16,1ºC
Máx:27,1ºC

Raj. Máx:26km/h

agora estão 19,5ºC, 80%Hr, 1018,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2011 às 23:59)

16.9ºC, 80%HR, vento nulo e pressão a 1019hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,7ºC

Mín - 16,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2011 às 07:51)

Inicia-se esta manhã de 2ª feira, húmida e fresca, com nevoeiro e *15,2ºC*, sendo a mínima do dia até ao momento.

O vento sopra fraco, de norte, nos 8,6 km/h, e a pressão encontra-se nos 1020 hPa.

Ontem tive uma máxima de *24,1ºC*, e mínima de *15,8ºC*.


----------



## F_R (26 Set 2011 às 11:44)

O dia iniciou com muito nevoeiro e uma mínima de 14.0ºC

Agora já com 25.3ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Set 2011 às 12:02)

Mínima de 16,9ºC.

Mais um dia quente, marcando neste momento 25ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (26 Set 2011 às 13:07)

Já acima dos 30

31.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2011 às 13:53)

O dia segue muito semelhante ao de ontem.

Tactual: 29,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Set 2011 às 14:36)

Céu limpo tal como nos restantes 364 dias do ano 

25,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2011 às 14:38)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 13.0ºC.

Neste momento estão 29.1ºC, 47%HR e vento fraco de NNW com uma rajada máxima de apenas 15.8km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2011 às 16:50)

Por aqui estou com a máxima do dia, 30.3ºC.

O vento é fraco de Oeste e hoje ainda não passou dos 17.3km/h. Humidade relativa de 38%.


----------



## F_R (26 Set 2011 às 18:00)

Máxima 33.0ºC

Agora 31.9ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Set 2011 às 21:01)

Ainda 23.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2011 às 21:45)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: *30.4ºC*
Hum. Mínima: *29%HR*

T. Mínima: *13.0ºC*
Hum. Máxima: *92%HR*

Rajada máxima: *17.3km/h*


----------



## meteo (26 Set 2011 às 21:57)

Uma tarde em Oeiras genial,sem vento praticamente e temperatura á volta dos 30ºC..Setembro de longe o mês mais à Verão.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2011 às 22:44)

Mín:17,2ºC
Máx:30,7ºC

Raj. máx: 18km/h

Agora estão 21,2ºC, 79%Hr, 1021,2hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,0ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2011 às 08:37)

Boas

Mínima de 17,6ºC

Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas mas que tapam o sol e estão 18,2ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2011 às 09:27)

Mínima 15.6ºC

Agora nuvens altas e 15.9ºC


----------



## Lousano (27 Set 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma mão de céu encoberto e temperatura amena, a tarde está a aquecer bem e já registo 30,6ºC actualmente.

Tmin: 13,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2011 às 14:18)

Mínima de 14.5ºC.

Neste momento estão 30.9ºC, e o vento é muito fraco por vezes nulo.


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2011 às 14:47)

Mais um dia a ultrapassar os 30ºC

Agora 30.8ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2011 às 15:23)

26,9ºC e céu nublado.

Vneto fraco de SW.


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2011 às 16:48)

32.3ºC

até agora a máxima é 32.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (27 Set 2011 às 17:41)

Temperatura máxima de 31,8ºC.

Neste momento 28,6ºC.


----------



## F_R (27 Set 2011 às 19:15)

voltaram as nuvens altas

máxima 32.5ºC

agora 27.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2011 às 19:37)

Máxima de 31.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2011 às 20:40)

Outro dia de Verão!!

Mínima:*17,6ºC*
Máxima:*31,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*24km/h*

Agora estão 25,2ºC, 48%Hr, 1019,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (27 Set 2011 às 21:24)

Está uma noite quente.

Temperatura actual: 22,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2011 às 22:12)

A terminar Setembro com uma noite de ananases, de fazer inveja a muitas do pico do Verão, que pelos vistos transitou para agora, mesmo estando já fora do seu reinado.

*22,5ºC* actuais, em subida, com humidade nos 44% e vento a 5,8 km/h de NNO (338º).

Pressão nos 1022 hPa.

Máxima de *27,8ºC* e mínima de *16,3ºC*.


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2011 às 22:18)

Outono,que é isso?

O Verão continua,e está uma noite muito quente... Depois de um dia de céu nublado na maior parte do dia,vento fraco e calor.
Vamos continuar à volta dos 30ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,9ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 00:09)

Neste momento uma rica temperatura de 22,6ºC, nem vale a pena comentar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2011 às 02:04)

Máxima de 30,7 ºC na última tarde.

Céu geralmente muito nublado por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2011 às 02:04)

Ainda 23,5 ºC neste momento, com céu limpo e vento nulo.

Humidade nos 44 %.


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2011 às 09:07)

Mínima de 19.2ºC

Céu nublado, ainda apanhei umas pingos pelo caminho e 21.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2011 às 09:55)

Mínima de *21,5ºC*.

E o verão continua...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2011 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *20,3ºC* por Mira-Sintra. A tropicalidade reinou, numa madrugada com _cheiro_ a Verão.

De momento, 28,3ºC, humidade nos 35% e vento nos 8,6 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## F_R (28 Set 2011 às 14:20)

Nuvens altas e 28.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2011 às 14:35)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu encoberto e vento fraco. Por vezes chega a pingar, tendo sido um pouco mais intenso ao inicio da manhã.

Tmin: 18,8ºC

Tactual: 28,3ºC


----------



## Geiras (28 Set 2011 às 20:25)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.6ºC*
Mínima: *18.1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *20.9km/h*

Agora estão 21.7ºC e a ver se a mínima não é batida até ao fim do dia.


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2011 às 21:35)

A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 31,3ºC às 17H32.

Amanhã com apenas nuvens altas vai aquecer bem mais.

Tactual: 21,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Geiras disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máxima: *31.6ºC*
> Mínima: *18.1ºC*
> ...





 São 00:00 e a temperatura actual é de exactamente 18.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,0ºC

Mín - 21,1ºC


----------



## meteo (29 Set 2011 às 00:05)

Minima tropical em Oeiras,e neste momento estão nada mais,nada menos que 23,8ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2011 às 00:23)

boas mínima ontem de 19,1ºC e máxima de 28,8ºC

Agora estão 23,8ºC


----------



## meteo (29 Set 2011 às 00:31)

Oeiras subiu para os 23,9ºC..Noite de ananases...

Lá fora está uma noite incrivel,quase sem vento.


----------



## Lousano (29 Set 2011 às 12:17)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 14,4ºC.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco/moderado de SE e 29,6ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Set 2011 às 12:51)

Tomar ate ao momento os extremos foram : 

32.2 °C (11:28 UTC)	
10.4 °C (06:15 UTC)

Neste momento segue com 30.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2011 às 13:30)

28,4ºC e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2011 às 13:44)

Mínima de 14.1ºC.

Neste momento estão 31.1ºC


----------



## FranciscoAlex (29 Set 2011 às 15:32)

Estão 31.5ºC e 35%HR


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2011 às 18:51)

Boas

Mínima:*17,9ºC*
Máxima:*29,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*24km/h*

Agora estão 25,8ºC e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (29 Set 2011 às 21:12)

Mínima 18.2ºC
Máxima 32.6ºC

Agora 25.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2011 às 23:31)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.4ºC*
Mínima: *14.1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *20km/h*


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,7ºC

Mín - 19,2ºC


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2011 às 09:40)

Mínima 17.7ºC

Agora 21.2ºC e algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2011 às 12:51)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura máxima de ontem foi de 32,2ºC.

Hoje o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado e o vento incerto, com períodos de vento moderado e outros de vento nulo.

Tmin: 15,6ºC

Tactual: 30,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2011 às 14:29)

Neste último dia de Setembro estão 26,9ºC neste momento 

O vento tem sido essencialmente nulo a fraco. Neste momento está fraco de sul.


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2011 às 16:06)

Mínima de 16.2ºC.

Neste momento estão 30.4ºC.


----------



## F_R (30 Set 2011 às 17:46)

Máxima 31.6ºC

Agora 31.2ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2011 às 20:14)

Extremos hoje em setubal:

Mínima:*18,2ºC*
Máxima:*28,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:23km/h

Agora estao 23,9ºC, 52%Hr, 1015,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2011 às 21:02)

Mais uma noite que nada têm a ver com aquelas noites que tivemos naquele mês de inverno, chamado Julho.

23,3ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2011 às 21:34)

A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 31,5ºC.

O mês acabará 0,1/0,2ºC mais quente que Setembro de 2010.


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2011 às 23:10)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.5ºC*
Mínima: *16.2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *14km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2011 às 23:36)

Termino o mês com a anómala temperatura actual de *20,7ºC*. 

A máxima de hoje quedou-se pelos *28,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 51% e pressão nos 1018 hPa. Vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,4ºC

Mín - 20,0ºC


----------

